# OB Questions



## mslori7 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi,

I have two accounts in which I coded and I wanted to get your feedback on. 

First Patient:

Diagnostic Laparoscopy lysis of adhesions, hysteroscopy D&C and Chromopertubation. I coded this as 58662 and 58558, I know that the Chromopertubation is included in the procedure.

Second Patient:

Laparoscopic assisted vaginal hysterectomy, bilateral salpingo-oophorectomy and larascopic appendectomy. I coded this as 58550, 58720 (59) and 44970 (59).

Can someone give me their feedback to see if I'm missing anything or if something should be changed?

Thanks,

Lori


----------



## preserene (Dec 20, 2010)

First case: 58662 and 58558.  BUT,
If chromotubation  needed visualisation by radiographic procedure,  or hysteroscopic to look for its patency as a previously suspected disease  ; ie, you may report the chromotubation with 58350*-51 (Chromotubation of oviduct, including materials) if the chromotubation's purpose was to diagnose a problem of tubal patency rather than to check that the other surgical procedures had not interrupted patency, e.g., checking to be sure that sutures have not closed off the oviducts. In your case I dont think this applies.Generally, carriers will reimburse the chromotubation as long as the ob-gyn did not perform it to check his or her work but don eto find or diagnose the already suspected tubal block.
Then it should be reported separately because tubal disease is a  different entity by itself. So you can report 58350 -51 if it meets the requirements as stated above.

Second case;  58552 lap vaginal hyst with BSO, 44970-59
 I hope it would hold good


----------



## mslori7 (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks so much


----------

